# iBook et moniteur externe



## jovovich22 (18 Février 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un ibook G4, 1,24ghz avec 1.5 G de mémoire vive tournant sur léopard 10.5. J'écoutais des films avec Quicktime, et tout allait bien, mais j'ai acheté d'un ami un moniteur LG 21,5'', je l'ai branché et je l'utilise seulement en copie vidéo et non en bureau étendu, à 1680 X 1050 60 Hz en millions de couleurs, tout fonctionne bien mais le seul hic est quand je met des film en plein écran, après quelques minutes le ventilateur interne s'emballe il fait de plus en plus de bruit et mon portable devient très chaud, j'ai même pu sentir un peu l'odeur du plastique chauffé, j'ai vérifié avec mon widget iStat nano dans mon dashboard et la température du processeur monte à 79 degrés, j'imagine qui si je laisserais rouler l'application Quicktime encore la température augmenterais d'avantage...... J'ai fait des recherches sur le net et ce que je trouve sur la surchauffe du ibook, n'a aucun rapport avec les moniteur externe........ Quelqun à t'il déja eu ce genre de problème??


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2011)

Vu que l'affichage graphique doit se faire avec une sacrée résolution, le proc bosse à fond (décodage logiciel) et chauffe dur. Ce n'est pas étonnant.

Essaye en passant ton moniteur en 1024*768 comme celui de l'iBook ...


----------



## jovovich22 (20 Février 2011)

Je vais essayer, mais je commence à me demander si ce n'est pas une coïncidence avec l'ajout du moniteur, mais mon ventilateur s'emballe maintenant pour rien sans qu' aucune application ne soit ouverte.... La température monte encore .... J'ai ouvert le moniteur d'activité, et  j'ai un  ''MDWORKER'' qui prend 90 % de mon processeur, j'ai fait quelques recherches sur le net et on j'ai cru voir que c'était spotlight qui indexait. J'ai donc désactiver spotlight en passant par le terminal, puisque je ne m'en sert pas du tout..... Mais ''MDWORKER'' utilsse encore énormément le processeur. Qu'est ce que ce ''MD WORKER'', sur le net personne ne le sais vraiment , les réponses que j'ai vu sont, je crois que ça la rapport avec spotlight....... Mais sans plus....... Je voulais savoir aussi en ayant désactivé spotlight, vais-je continuer à avoir accès à mes recherches dans le finder?


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2011)

Normalement non, sinon tu peux le butter dans le moniteur d'activité s'il se relance ... (ou via le shell).


----------



## jovovich22 (20 Février 2011)

C,est ce que je fais sans cesse ''arrêter l'opération'' de MDWORKER dans le moniteur d'application, il arrête quelques secondes , et après il repart de plus belle et remonte en haut de la liste en était le plus gros consommateur du processeur......


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2011)

jovovich22 a dit:


> C,est ce que je fais sans cesse ''arrêter l'opération'' de MDWORKER dans le moniteur d'application, il arrête quelques secondes , et après il repart de plus belle et remonte en haut de la liste en était le plus gros consommateur du processeur......



En fait tu ne peux pas l'arrêter complètement sans désactiver complètement Spotlight.


----------



## jovovich22 (20 Février 2011)

Comme je disait mon sptolight est complètement désactivé et je l'ai même enlevé de la barre de menu en haut...... Mais il me semble que le tout se soit stabilisé un peu là,  mdworker n'apparait plus et la température est  satbilisée à 52 degrés


----------

